# PUPPY!



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I lost my old great dane about a year ago, she just wore out. She was a terrific dog and very old for a dane, 12. She was my fourth dane, the others only l lived to be 9. I have a four year old dane, and we have been living alone for the last year. She has been doing pretty well, but getting really sedentary and fat. I have really enjoyed having only one dog, but it is the first time I've had only one for a very long time. I decided I would just see what happened. I am getting old, and aware that danes might be getting a little much for me to handle. So I knew I wanted a female, and I miss having a little dog, and I need black, and short coated. But I was not going to go looking for a dog.

Yesterday a neighbor called and asked if I might be able to help him place a puppy, since they are leaving for Thanksgiving. They had this dog since Friday, his son found her in the middle of Highway 47, her brother was with her and was already hit by a car and was dead. Highway 47 is one of the most dangerous roads in New Mexico, and many dogs and cats (and skunks) get killed on it. So he says she is a pup, she is black, she has a short coat. I'm thinking it might be easier for my Daisy to accept a puppy. I went to see her.

So I have a puppy. Daisy is doing great, although as they want to play she doesn't really know how to be careful enough. We will have to watch for awhile. Anyway, here are pics -

[attachment=2:2hffe83o]puppy.JPG[/attachment:2hffe83o]
[attachment=1:2hffe83o]puppy2.JPG[/attachment:2hffe83o]
[attachment=0:2hffe83o]puppy3.JPG[/attachment:2hffe83o]

This morning she went to the vet. He says she is 8 or 9 weeks old. She got shots and wormed, He says she will probably be about 35 pounds. He said she is "Valencia County blend", which means they haven't got a clue what she is and don't want to mention pit bulls. Which I don't either. She is very smart, and instantly paper trained herself, plus going outside. She is lively and cute.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats awesome! I hope it works out for you


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Adorable!! Although I am totally a great dane girl myself :dance:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Awww. Look how Daisy dwarfs her! Both are adorable.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It's looking good so far. She didn't even cry all night, although I refuse to put her in my bed. I already have a dane in there, and didn't know yet if they would say she would be an 80 pound dog. That would be okay but not in my bed. So for now she is sleeping in her crate, and Daisy doesn't have to share her spot.

I wanted a rescue. I guess I wanted a mutt too. I've only had one mutt in my life, and she was just about the best dog in the world. 

My kid already said he wants this dog last night. I don't think that's going to be happening.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!
Hope it works out for all of you.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Too Cute Puppy! I love great danes too! (wish I had one...) Good luck


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The vet said "You know this isn't a goat, right?" I have known him a long time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What an absolute cutie pie! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So stinkin' cute! So glad she got rescued! :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

We are past a week, she is doing good. She's asleep in my lap right now. Almost too big for that. So far she is a very good girl. She is rolling all over my great dane.
[attachment=0:h8b8f4u0]puppy6a.JPG[/attachment:h8b8f4u0]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Growing fast! Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Too cute!!!


----------

